# My first meet is in roughly 10 1/2 weeks. Advice on training structure?



## Battletoad (Dec 27, 2016)

My first powerlifting meet is about 10 1/2 weeks from now, and I'm looking for a little advice on structuring this training block. My thought was to implement higher volume and weak point training up until about 5 weeks out. At that time, I would start cutting out assistance work, and trading volume for triples and doubles. Around 2 weeks out, I would jack the volume up (add another two or three working sets to all lifts) while staying around 90%, and then take the week off leading into the meet. My training schedule is M/W/F/Sat

Thoughts?

p.s. sorry if I'm posting this in the wrong area. I'm new here.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 27, 2016)

You need to be hammering the doubles and triples now, not 5 weeks out. Build the volume through frequency or sets.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 27, 2016)

Quick block template- a classic approach 

Working backwards 

Week of meet is a deload. You can if feeling good hit 65% of opener for a triple on each lift Monday that week. 

2 weeks - second attempts 

3 weeks - set your opener with a max effort triple on squat and bench and deadlift @9

4 weeks deload 

Weeks 5 and 6 almost double the volume of the previous block 

7 thru 10 volume accumulation- just train. Practice your competition lifts but nothing less that triples.


----------



## Battletoad (Dec 27, 2016)

Good stuff, guys. Thanks for the help!


----------

